# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  I'm Just A Poor Boy

## SilverBeat

"I'm Just A Poor Boy" is my may 2017 song. As always, I have completed the writing, full performance, and mixing. Please feel free to hit on any thing.
Cheers,
Terry
I'm just a poor boy -  https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...ust-a-poor-boy

I was born in a poor man's home
From a poor man's life
With a poor mans wife
I was born a poor American Child
Never had much, or any thing nice
Each day I woke, I paid the price
Yeah - Being poor was seen as trouble and wild

Chorus

I'm just a poor boy
Searching for a way
To find  Truth and meaning
And live another day
I'm just a poor boy
That's putting up a fight
As long as I'm breathing
I will be doing alright [ 

I was on the wrong road of life
The wrong road to know
The right way to go
I shared a web with unscrupulous liars
Living on hope, and searching for truth
Caught in a lie, most of my youth  
Yeah nothing seemed to gain my needed desire

Repeat chorus

There's no stopping 
I'm not giving in
There's plenty to life and ways to win.

Repeat chorus

----------

